# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Becca Dies

## Angeltigger

*Got this from the hollyoaks spoiler section* 







> i read that 2 celeabrate the 1oth year annaversairy(sp) scott anderson returns at burns down the dog to get abck at darren an becca and louise is killed.jake and ben save everyone else.justin tries 2 save becca 2.




But I don't think this is true as
1. I heard Ben was not coming back
2. Scott in prison
3. The 10th Year Annaversairy has gone

but what you you guys and girls think

----------


## Lennie

I dont think Ali Bastian is leaving

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a load of rubbish, I wouldn't believe a word of it! They wouldn't kill becca off anyway, she's a big character in the show. Ben is *not* returning, and I doubt they'd kill Louise off either, she's only just won that 'On the pull' competition and really hasn't been in it that long at all. Oh and the 10th Anniversary was like a month ago anyway!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  These people on the forum who post these stupid 'spoilers' really get on my nerves   :Mad:  I think they only do it for a laugh! Not funny!   :Thumbsdown:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i dont think any of thats true because i read in 'inside soap' that justins love for becca will grow deeper and it seems his affection might even be recpiroated, and will heat up with an explosive episode over christmas.The twins (mel and sophie) will be involved in a serious car crash which will have awful consequences for the family (no1 dies) darlene goes bad, mandy still sturggles to bond with her baby andis tempted to stray with a well known face (im guessing dom)and andy will be caught out in a late night episode. i though it sounds good!

----------


## di marco

nah sounds false to me

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

it was in inside soap magazine speaking to the hollyoaks produer david hanson.

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i never thought it was true

----------


## di marco

> it was in inside soap magazine speaking to the hollyoaks produer david hanson.


well it dont sound true cos the time it was meant to happen has gone and bens not in it no more, maybe it will happen at a different time then?

----------


## Angeltigger

Well on the hollyoak website (spoliers section) it says after xmas- but it a pack of lies

----------


## di marco

> Well on the hollyoak website (spoliers section) it says after xmas- but it a pack of lies


in your first post you said it was the 10th anniversary?

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah and underneath the Quote i wrote 

But I don't think this is true as
1. I heard Ben was not coming back
2. Scott in prison
3. The 10th Year Annaversairy has gone

but what you you guys and girls think

So that mean it was not for the the 10th anniversary- so it might NEVER happen or it might be at a different time

----------


## di marco

> Yeah and underneath the Quote i wrote 
> 
> But I don't think this is true as
> 1. I heard Ben was not coming back
> 2. Scott in prison
> 3. The 10th Year Annaversairy has gone
> 
> but what you you guys and girls think
> 
> So that mean it was not for the the 10th anniversary- so it might NEVER happen or it might be at a different time


yeh but then you said it was meant to happen at xmas?

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah someone else said- i don't even know now- i have gone mad

----------


## x Amby x

i don't think this is true, Ali Bastian and Roxanne Mckee arent leaving.

----------


## 9161leanne

> I dont think Ali Bastian is leaving


she isnt leaving no, kevin is tho

them spoilers are fake
for a start scott is like yesterdays news and ben has defanitely left now, he is staring in a new show with lisa

----------

